# problème lecteur optique ibook G4



## isoyann (4 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous me voilà en possession de l ibook G4 dernière génération d'une amie dont le lecteur de disque optique ne veux plus lancer les disques.
Je m'explique lorsque qu'elle insert un cd celui ci commence à tourner mais s'arrête aussi sec, par contre une fois sur 10 il se lance...
Que puis-je faire pour remédier à cela ???
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## tsss (5 Mars 2010)

As-tu testé les disques de nettoyage ?  
Si cela n'y fait rien, la solution est de changer le lecteur, d'occasion par ici, et pour le démontage il y a des tutos complet sur ifixit.


----------



## isoyann (5 Mars 2010)

merci pour ce début de solution mais je ne crois être capable de faire cette capable de faire ça ...
rien d'autre ????


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2010)

bonjour
beaucoup de sujets là dessus 
( et des pages d'aide Apple)

ca peut parfois etre tout simplement le mac à redresser
OS ou même tout simplement PRAM et /ou PMU à rerégler
manips d'entretien ou de reparations classiques


----------



## isoyann (6 Mars 2010)

merci pour votre aide je vais voir ça


----------

